# Growing KBG plugs indoors



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Has anyone tried this and had success transplanting the plugs in spring?

I have some holes to patch, and a small area of garden bed I want to reclaim, and would rather do it in May than September.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

This isn't a bad idea if you have the setup for it. I haven't done it inside, though the pots I started outside transplanted well.

I'll probably be growing leafy greens (spinach/lettuce) indoors instead and just transplanting plugs from the lawn with my ProPlugger in the spring.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

jimmy said:


> ... transplanting plugs from the lawn with my ProPlugger in the spring.


+1


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Interesting idea. I was even toying with the idea of getting a strip of KBG sod at Home Depot and experimenting with that. I'd have to figure out when it gets delivered though so that it would be in good shape.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

You don't need much for light, I used a $15 LED shop light. My problem was forgetting to water it lol


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

I am going to try this. I have a section of lawn that looks dead. I think from my sump pump discharge or downspouts. I would like to use plugs instead of seeding in the spring. I ordered some trays + a proplugger from Amazon.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

GrassDaddy said:


> You don't need much for light, I used a $15 LED shop light. My problem was forgetting to water it lol


Old thread and first post 

Is this proven a shop light is enough for the plugs to grow ?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thick n Dense said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need much for light, I used a $15 LED shop light. My problem was forgetting to water it lol
> ...


I doubt it. I bet you could get them to germinate and get going. But once they get larger they need a lot of light. You could do it indoors, but it would take nan non trivial grow light.


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

TLDR: you can grow plugs indoors but it is much, much easier to pull them from a growing lawn.

I planted a KBG lawn last fall and I started growing 100 plugs indoors around Christmas. I still haven't planted the indoor plugs though. Despite a lot of bare patches in my lawn there are plenty of donor areas for plugs. With the grass actively growing the 2" donor holes close over in a few days.

I break up the plugs from the bare patches, mix in some compost and use that mixture to fill in the donor holes. Kind of like a mega aeration project. I figure if the grass didn't grow in a slightly compacted clayey region I don't want to move the intact plug to a healthy spot.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

dunc said:


> TLDR: you can grow plugs indoors but it is much, much easier to pull them from a growing lawn.
> 
> I planted a KBG lawn last fall and I started growing 100 plugs indoors around Christmas. I still haven't planted the indoor plugs though. Despite a lot of bare patches in my lawn there are plenty of donor areas for plugs. With the grass actively growing the 2" donor holes close over in a few days.
> 
> I break up the plugs from the bare patches, mix in some compost and use that mixture to fill in the donor holes. Kind of like a mega aeration project. I figure if the grass didn't grow in a slightly compacted clayey region I don't want to move the intact plug to a healthy spot.


My thought was to have 10 or so 1 sqft pieces of sod grown over the winter indoors for the spring attack on triv.

Was thinking that I could put 2-3 plugs in each bin with good soil and compost and over 4-5 months indoor they would spread and fill the entire bin with pure kbg.


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

After a disastrous renovation last fall (3 dogs, chickens, kids soccer etc) I started growing turf indoors to patch the gaps this spring. However, I found I could pull a couple of plugs per square foot from the lawn and that the holes were unnoticeable very quickly. At that point my attempt to grow plugs indoors seemed a bit inconsequential and from now on I'll just get them out of the lawn.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I've thought about growing a patch of KBG just to help me identify it from the rest of my NoMix/Triv/Annua lawn.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I had success planting outside "indoor grown grasses" last fall. Now I can't even tell which one was 
I imagine will work even better in the Spring.

Mix of TTTF with KBG (Last Fall)









KBG Betwitched (Last Fall)


















I had a thread open last year. I neglected it at the very end of the season. I had an accident right after and had to recover for several months. Winter came in and quit looking at the site :?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5415


----------

